# data connection is lost randomly



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm on gummy charged gbe with ep1q modem and ext4. It seems like once everyday or two I lose mobile data. I try to toggle it off and on...that doesn't work. I try to toggle it from 4g to 3g...that doesn't work. The only thing that works is rebooting. Is anyone getting this or have any ideas as to why it is doing this?


----------



## sl1ckmcg33 (Aug 20, 2011)

skatastic said:


> I'm on gummy charged gbe with ep1q modem and ext4. It seems like once everyday or two I lose mobile data. I try to toggle it off and on...that doesn't work. I try to toggle it from 4g to 3g...that doesn't work. The only thing that works is rebooting. Is anyone getting this or have any ideas as to why it is doing this?


saw the same thing. went to FE 2.0, haven't seen it yet. saw in some other threads to toogle airplane mode x2.


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

Airplane x2 worked. I'll probably hold out unless it starts happening more often.


----------

